# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Thiết bị chụp ảnh bầu trời đêm (Star tracker)

## anhcos

Mình đã lỡ yêu thích một dòng hẹp của bộ môn chụp ảnh, là chụp ảnh thiên văn, chủ yếu là chụp bầu trời vào ban đêm.
Vì vậy các kỹ thuật chụp thông thường hầu như không áp dụng được.

Bầu trời rất tối nên hầu hết máy ảnh phải sử dụng chế độ MF để lấy nét bằng tay và cần phơi sáng lâu để hiện lên các chi tiết. Khi phơi sáng lâu (từ vài phút đến vài tiếng), do Trái đất quay nên ảnh sẽ có vệt. Vì vậy mình đã chế ra một thiết bị quay cùng với tốc độ với Trái đất theo các tham khảo trên mạng. Mình diy toàn bộ trừ phần cắt dây và cái mạch in.

*Thông số*:
Tốc độ quay: nhật động 1x và 1/2x 
 - nhật động là tốc độ quay của Trái đất = 1 vòng/ngày
  - 1/2x dùng cho chụp bầu trời xen lẫn với quang cảnh xung quanh
Ban đầu chỉ sử dụng được ở Bắc bán cầu, sau này mình đã sửa lại mạch cho phép sử dụng được ở Nam bán cầu.
Khi quay hết hành trình, nó sẽ quay trở về vị trí ban đầu.

Gắn máy ảnh lên nó và toàn bộ lên tripod:


Hộp nhựa POM gia công bằng máy CNC cùi bắp của mình:


Mạch vi bước dùng PIC16F628A và ULN2083, nguồn 4 pin tiểu sử dụng được 3h


Ống ngắm sao Bắc cực


Cắt dây tạo dáng, chắc phải thêm phần anod cho em nó lung linh hơn.

----------

CKD, duonghoang, hoang.nvn, Lenamhai

----------


## CKD

Hehe! Lại thêm một tín đồ chộp ảnh. Em thì em không đủ kiên nhẩn để đuổi theo dòng này.. nên chịu.
Nhưng mấy vụ này.. anh em mình có thể nghiêm cứu phát triển thêm, vừa làm, vừa chơi mà cũng có thể bán được đó anh. Việc điều khiển tự động thế này cũng có thể áp dụng cho thú chụp macro.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Chụp macro thì anh đang làm, dùng PC để điều khiển cả DSLR và cơ cấu chấp hành theo hàng đợi lệnh, mỗi lệnh có thể chỉnh thông số máy ảnh và di chuyển riêng rẽ. Tóm lại chỉ kết nối và nhấn 1 nút thì sau khoảng 1~2 tiếng là có ngay bộ ảnh. Lúc nào xong mình sẽ có bài chi tiết...

----------

